# Oracle Abfrage mit Platzhaltern



## SilentJ (20. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

meine Frage hat im weiteren Rahmen mit Java und Oracle zu tun, viel eher mit letzterem, aber ohne eine Antwort kann ich erstmal keinen weiteren Code schreiben.    Demnach ist dieses Forum aus meiner Sicht die richtige Adresse.

Zu meinem Problem, ich habe zwei Tabellen, in ersterer komplette, alphanumerische Einträge à la 

1234567ABC, usw. In der anderen Tabelle habe ich Teilstrings wie z.B. %3456%. Beide Tabellen würde ich nun gerne über einen Join, der auf den oben genannten Feldern eine Ergebniszeile zurückgibt, miteinander verknüpfen.

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag?

1234567ABC LIKE %3456% funktioniert nicht, zum Beispiel.

Vielen Dank im voraus!

Michael


----------



## byte (20. Aug 2008)

SilentJ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1234567ABC LIKE %3456% funktioniert nicht, zum Beispiel.


Was soll das denn sein? ???:L 


Und was genau willst Du jetzt wissen? Guck Dir an, wie SQL und JDBC funktioniert.


----------



## SilentJ (20. Aug 2008)

1. Ich will beide Tabellen joinen, das habe ich oben geschrieben.

2. Dass das kein korrekter SQL-Ausdruck ist, war mir klar, ich schrieb unter Zeitdruck.

3. Ich denke, ich habe eine Lösung, die ich heute aber nicht mehr posten werde.


----------



## byte (20. Aug 2008)

SilentJ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2. Dass das kein korrekter SQL-Ausdruck ist, war mir klar, ich schrieb unter Zeitdruck.


Du solltest Dich mindestens so klar ausdrücken, dass andere auch wissen was Du willst. Sonst kann man Dir schlecht helfen.


----------

